# [ANDROID] Dynamisch eine Liste erweitern



## RoNa (8. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

ich plane meine erste, ernsthafte Android App. Es soll eine einfache Einkaufsliste sein. Auch wenn des Thema schon 100-Mal durchgekaut wurde.

Wie an dem angehängtem Bild zu sehen, soll die erste Maske der App nur aus einem Eingabefeld ( da wo "Milch" steht) und einer Liste darunter bestehen. Die Liste soll dynamisch wachsen, sobald die Eingabe oben "fertig" ist.

Was sagen die Profis. Wie könnte man sowas realisieren? Für bisschen Beispielcode wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich habe es leider nicht so hingekriegt. ;-(

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Robert


----------



## dzim (10. Feb 2014)

Ich habe gerade keinen Beispielcode da (und selbst wenn, wäre er nicht immer en vogue).
Wenn du die Liste länger speichern möchtest, musst du dich mit dem recht komplexen Thema der Datenbanken (Model), ContentProvider ("Controller") und CursorAdapter (View) unter Android befassen. Wenn du es kleiner angehen möchtest, wären ArrayAdapter vielleicht interessant.
Auf jeden Fall schau dir mal die Tutorials von Lars Vogel an: Android Development
Die haben mir in der Anfangszeit recht gut geholfen!


----------



## RoNa (10. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Es ging mir hier in dem Posting nur um das Layout.

Natürlich müsste die Liste irgendwie persistiert werden. Ich werde die Beispiele von Lars V. machen, vielleicht finde ich da was.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## dzim (11. Feb 2014)

Oh... Sorry. Das habe ich dann falsch verstanden!

Verwende einfach ein relativelayout und Lege beide Elemente hinein. Ich bin erst Unvermögen wieder in der Lage dir da ein Beispiel zu basteln... Vielleicht schafft du es bis dahin ja, ansonsten gib dann noch mal bescheid!


----------

